# Halla from Ireland!



## ShaynadhMarzer (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm Shaynadh. I'm eighteen as of this August but have been riding for thirteen of those fabulous years  I'm just out of school, have a college place in an Equine Science course in University of Limerick and am currently in the process of securing a job at a stables in Co. Limerick.

I mostly do showjumping, but I have a huge fear of jumping in competition and jumping large courses. If I can't get past this fear then I would love to take up dressage. It might just fuel my perfection OCD though!

After that rant, I'll be surprised if you have any questions or anything to say, really. What I'm looking for from this site I guess is help and directions from the combined expertise of this community that will help me to be the best, as was my dream from the moment I looked away from my Spongebob cartoon on the TV at six years old to find my mom booking my first lesson on the phone.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Welcome!! My cousin lives in Ireland and is a show jumper as well!! Hope you enjoy the forum


----------



## Showjumper1289 (Oct 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.been to Ireland and one of my best friends is Irish


----------

